
Real-life CSI: When one identical twin is accused of killing the other - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/real-life-csi-when-one-identical-twin-is-accused-of-killing-the-other/2012/11/08/f87e62d2-236f-11e2-ac85-e669876c6a24_story.html?tid=socialss
======
greenyoda
Interesting story, but not much CSI stuff here, since there was no physical
evidence that the brother was the murderer. If I were on that jury, I'd also
have voted to acquit based on the prosecution's lack of any concrete evidence.

